
How Russia Created the Most Popular Texas Secession Page on Facebook - mozumder
https://extranewsfeed.com/how-russia-created-the-most-popular-texas-secession-page-on-facebook-fd4dfd05ee5c
======
zwerdlds
See also regardimg the Gerasimov Doctrine:
[http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/09/05/gerasimov-...](http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/09/05/gerasimov-
doctrine-russia-foreign-policy-215538)

